# Cancer Research UK - Smoke this campaign against big Tobacco



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/14)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Awesome beyond words!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/14)

I thought so too  

Here's another article on this: 

http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/sup...on-the-tobacco-industry#.VGWkoQR-Ofo.facebook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

Well done video! But what I miss on all these initiatives, is the mention of all government's "SIN TAX" they earn on each packet of tobacco sold.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)

And the SA version.



Edit: #smokethis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

